# Would this carburator be a good idea to replace my old?



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

Hello, 

So after going over the car it seems the previous owner fiddled with the carb and is missing many parts to it so im looking to replace it with a edelbrock 1407 750 cfm carb. Will i encounter any issues using this carb ?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I recommend a GOOD Q-jet, from a reputable Q-jet guy, instead of an E-carb. To me, they are better in every way.

There are a lot of good Q-jet guys. SMI has a real good rep with Q's.

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

Everyday Perf has a good rep.

http://www.everyday-performance.com/quadrajet_carburetors.htm

Most Pontiac forums have some good Q-jet guys.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree; get a good Q-jet.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

I thought of going with this because i will be going with efi soon and want something cheap to that will run the car for moment besides I found somone selling it for a pretty good price


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm gonna say you found someone selling you a 1407 at a "pretty good" price because they are junk. Great carb for a stock 305 Chevy SB.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

It looks like its rebuilt but any reason why not to get one? I just need one temporarily until I get a efi kit on it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dcparg said:


> It looks like its rebuilt but any reason why not to get one? I just need one temporarily until I get a efi kit on it.


Depends on your intake. If you have the original Q-jet & manifold, you will need an adapter as the 1407 is a "square bore" and the Q-jet is a "spread bore." If you have an aftermarket intake it may already be a square bore pattern.

Check your gas line fitting/outlet to see what you are going to have to do to swap over.

You will most likely have to adapt the cable from your gas pedal to fit the 1407, so you want to look at this as well.

Take a look at any vacuum hoses you have and be sure you can swap them over or alter them to work - if needed.

Is it an electric choke or conventional type. This should be looked at to see if it will work on your car/manifold.

Any carb can be made to work temporarily, but it may take an adapter and some rigging to make it work. You may also not be happy with the results, but it can be made to work.:thumbsup:


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

After reading about carbs vs EFI i am having second thoughts about doing a swap to EFI as I really dont see any big gains by having it compared to a good carb. Also is there a reason why everyone says to go with quadrajets? so far i have a conventional carb would it be best to stay with a conventional or upgrade with electric ?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"... so far i have a conventional carb would it be best to stay with a conventional..."


Not sure what you mean by "conventional".

To me, I don't see how you could get any more conventional than the Q-jet. They were used on Pontiac V8's from '67 thru '81, and on other GM engines til around '86 or so. The number of Q-jets built is well up into the millions.

They were built by Rochester, Carter and Edelbrock. They were used on all GM brands, some Fords, and several other vehicles. Yeah, the Q-jet was used on trucks, wagons, grocery getters of all types, boats, and LOTS of musclecars. Can't get much more conventional than that.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

dcparg said:


> After reading about carbs vs EFI i am having second thoughts about doing a swap to EFI as I really dont see any big gains by having it compared to a good carb. Also is there a reason why everyone says to go with quadrajets? so far i have a conventional carb would it be best to stay with a conventional or upgrade with electric ?


performance rebuilt my first Quadrajet 37 years ago, was still in high school. Many of my buddy's had fuel leaking Holleys on their Chevelles, Elco's, Camaro's, shortbed pickups, etc. Most also struggled with the Holleys to get any assemblance of decent performance, and for most their streetcar's mileage was horrible. Nothing more satisfying back then, than outrunning your buds with their big block Chebbys with your Qjet equipped Pontiac. 

In the late 70's, early 80's, for the most part, about all us Pontiac guys running Qjets had was Doug Roe's book on Rochestor Qjets, and power kits or gas mileage kits avail from HO Racing. These $30 kits included instructions along with specially picked metering rods, jets, and a power piston spring. After performance building half a dozen Quadrajets, often for very similarly modded Pontiacs, I started ordering jets and metering rods from my local Chebby dealer, parts were cheap and readily available, just had to understand what the carb needed. Eventually, even converted half a dozen of my Chebby buddys over to Quadrajets. For one local longtime buddy, he had a prepped Holley 650 double pumper on his ported double hump headed 355. Engine was backed by a well built TH350 in his 240Z . With a partially disassembled Quadrajet I picked up off the ground, hauling off limbs to the city dump, ended up going through that Quadrajet, and Rob knocked 6 tenths off his 1/4 mile time and picked up 4 mpg. The lil 240Z outran a lot of early modded Grand Nationals and just about everything else in town on a Quadrajet from the city dump.

Today, not acquainted with performance Quadrajets, I would buy Cliff Ruggles book on Quadrajets. Many are a very fine carburetor, properly set-up they will deliver performance with any expensive aftermarket fuel injection set-up on a 500hp/550 ft lb Pontiac.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> performance rebuilt my first Quadrajet 37 years ago, was still in high school. Many of my buddy's had fuel leaking Holleys on their Chevelles, Elco's, Camaro's, shortbed pickups, etc. Most also struggled with the Holleys to get any assemblance of decent performance, and for most their streetcar's mileage was horrible. Nothing more satisfying back then, than outrunning your buds with their big block Chebbys with your Qjet equipped Pontiac.
> 
> In the late 70's, early 80's, for the most part, about all us Pontiac guys running Qjets had was Doug Roe's book on Rochestor Qjets, and power kits or gas mileage kits avail from HO Racing. These $30 kits included instructions along with specially picked metering rods, jets, and a power piston spring. After performance building half a dozen Quadrajets, often for very similarly modded Pontiacs, I started ordering jets and metering rods from my local Chebby dealer, parts were cheap and readily available, just had to understand what the carb needed. Eventually, even converted half a dozen of my Chebby buddys over to Quadrajets. For one local longtime buddy, he had a prepped Holley 650 double pumper on his ported double hump headed 355. Engine was backed by a well built TH350 in his 240Z . With a partially disassembled Quadrajet I picked up off the ground, hauling off limbs to the city dump, ended up going through that Quadrajet, and Rob knocked 6 tenths off his 1/4 mile time and picked up 4 mpg. The lil 240Z outran a lot of early modded Grand Nationals and just about everything else in town on a Quadrajet from the city dump.
> 
> Today, not acquainted with performance Quadrajets, I would buy Cliff Ruggles book on Quadrajets. Many are a very fine carburetor, properly set-up they will deliver performance with any expensive aftermarket fuel injection set-up on a 500hp/550 ft lb Pontiac.




sounds like its better stay with the QJETS and more economical too.


----------

